# tiny worms and snails in the aquarium



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

I turned on the lights tonight and I noticed some tiny little worms flowing around the water. Are those supposed to be there or do the do any harm?
I also noticed few small snales. shall I remove them?


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

What do the worms look like? Little wiggling white threads?

Snails won't do you much harm, but it does depend on what kind they are. What do they look like?


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

yes the worms look like little wiggling white threads.

I dont know how to describe the snails, I'll take a picture of one tomorrow and post it here.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like Planaria. Not harmful to the fish (in fact they will probably eat them) but it does indicate poor water quality. A cpl of water changes with gravel vaccuming will fix it up. As for the snails, I use a cucumber slice at night and remove it in the morn.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

simpte's right. How long has it been since you established your tank? And do you carry any fish? The fish should be eating them.


----------

